# Free plants



## Silent Dave (May 28, 2006)

Finally got around to deforesting the tank. It's amazing what you find. Anyways, I have a 6 quart bowl that is mounding over with mostly Rotala, Hornwort, and duck weed. There are also probably a couple of tiny anubias, java ferns, and java moss. There might be some baby shrimp (crystal, cherry, or blue) or baby endlers in there, too. It's all free to the first person to call or text me and pick it up today. I cannot deliver or meet. Just too much going on. I will leave it on the front doorstep. There are snails (round and malaysian) and some algae. Let me know if you want it. I live in Euless.

Dave 817690709three


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

if it doesn't get picked up today, the meeting is tomorrow.


----------



## Silent Dave (May 28, 2006)

Plants have been taken. Thanks


----------



## RandallW201 (Jul 31, 2011)

Dang wish I woulda seen it sooner, I woulda sifted through them to find the crystals and blue shrimps. LOL...


----------

